

Show HN: AtomStore – The missing piece for an immutable flux architecture - robinricard
https://github.com/rricard/atomstore

======
robinricard
Hi HN !

I wanted to submit that to you because I think it is currently completely
useless (It could be more of an API draft in fact).

I just wanted to create a mechanism to enforce immutability in the whole flux
architecture. If I manage to get more safety, I'm sure it can get more useful.
For now I just want to know if you would use it...

~~~
feedjoelpie
The only thing that would make me interested in yet another flux lib is that
it had more useful, complete things built on top of it that are better than
the useful, complete things built on something else.

I guess I'm saying that at this point I don't really care about the API of
your flux lib. I just want an ecosystem where I don't have to reinvent several
wheels to get back to the convenience tools I currently enjoy without flux.
First project to give me that and a thriving community around it wins.

